# Birds near SLP 9-16



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hit the launch at sunup with my brother in law. Water 1.5+ feet high and fresh on top. Tea stained color. 

Ran west and threw topwaters in 3 feet of water with sand and grass bottom, lots of blowups from smaller 14-15 inch trout and 2 rat reds. Released a few trout that would have kept, all in good shape. 

Ran to Cold Pass but no wind to drift at all and took off to Bastrop. 

Found 3 groups of birds working mostly smaller trout. Hard to keep on the moving school with no wind to drift and no trolling motor. Went and caught some good size finger mullet and had a shore lunch. Birds still working, went back over to em with mullet on one pole and lure on the other. Mullet was the ticket. Red after red until we ran out of mullet. Don't like keeping upper slot ditch carp, but caught a beautiful multi spot one I'm considering getting a replica made of. 

Pray for wind. :cheers:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report. That is one pretty red.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*dirty*

San Luis was dirty dirty today, have never seen it like that before. The dirty water line ran several miles into the gulf, the color change was like oil and water, very distinctive, pronounced and not mixing. On one side a fairly clean green, on the other filthy brown. It was like a lake on the gulf today, mirrored off with zero wind. I may have talked to you at the cleaning table/ramp. If that was you, you were cleaning fish when I was loading the boat on the trailer.:cheers:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I would swear I caught that same multi-spotted fish a couple, maybe 3 years ago. It was not legal to keep at the time. If you caught it in Bastrop, it didn't go far. I caught it in Titlum-Tatlum. I know there are a lot of multi-spotted fish around, but that one stuck in my memory because of the irregularity of the spots. How many inches was it?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Pray for wind. :cheers:


Be careful, itâ€™s Hurricane season....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a great catch and a beautiful fish.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Very nice! Mullet=Candy for redfish!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Look at them purdy spots!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

c hook said:


> I may have talked to you at the cleaning table/ramp. If that was you, you were cleaning fish when I was loading the boat on the trailer.:cheers:


Not me, but I saw someone else's reds floating in the canal when I got back!



coachlaw said:


> How many inches was it?


28


----------



## tigerbait1970 (Jun 12, 2014)

If you don't mind sharing, how do you rig and fish those finger mullet?


----------



## happyhour (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

tigerbait1970 said:


> If you don't mind sharing, how do you rig and fish those finger mullet?


These were 2 feet under a cork with a small split shot around 8 inches above the circle hook. Hook the mullet in the tail so they can swim naturally.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2018)

Very nice!:cheers:


----------

